# To get tipped or not to get tipped that is the question



## mom2faith (Apr 24, 2019)

I saw a post about a Uber driving wanting to give a bad rating to a pax for not tipping him. I'm a baby boomer and was raised that you tip based on service rendered. Getting a tip is a privilege not a right. There are a lot of reasons that you might not get a tip. Maybe they are new to the app. and didn't want to tip yet, maybe they just had enough to get the Uber, maybe they planned to tip when the got home and just forgot. maybe they just NEVER tip for their own reasons. Keep the karma good by giving them a rating based on what type of passenger they are. It all balances out in the end when good tippers are generous.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, definitely rate based on the kind of passengers they are - it's very simple - 5* passengers tip. Those who don't tip are obviously not 5* kind of passengers


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

If you down rate a rider based on whether or not they tip, after awhile the riders will figure that out and hold it against all drivers, making them less likely to tip anyone in the future. Remember, many riders read this forum as well.

I never down rate based on tips for the above reason and, I've gotten tips from riders 1,2,3 days later. Just this morning I opened up the apps. Had 2 tips from Uber passengers and 1 from a Lyft rider. 

Oh, I love cash tips far better than in app, and I have gotten two gift cards to restaurants as tips as well.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I never downrates for no tip unless they said they would. Especially when it was negotiated for extra service over and above what's included in the fare. Then all bets are off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mom2faith said:


> Getting a tip is a privilege not a right.


I've written those same words here for delivery how delivery is a privilege not a right. Yet even when I am not given the best customer service experience at a restaurant, beauty salon or taxi ride, I still tip. Not as much, as I normally would but some.

People may be having a bad day and/or are stressed, or they may think they're providing excellent service but aren't. Since they didn't grow up with excellent service, they have no clue what it truly means. Even if drivers/delivery get $1.00 in tips, it's better than nothing

I'm Gen X, the last great generation., and my generation understands people are human and sometimes you need to give others s little slack.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I've written those same words here for delivery how delivery is a privilege not a right. Yet even when I am not given the best customer service experience at a restaurant, beauty salon or taxi ride, I still tip. Not as much, as I normally would but some.
> 
> People may be having a bad day and/or are stressed, or they may think they're providing excellent service but aren't. Since they didn't grow up with excellent service, they have no clue what it truly means. Even if drivers/delivery get $1.00 in tips, it's better than nothing
> 
> I'm Gen X, the last great generation., and my generation understands people are human and sometimes you need to give others s little slack.


What incentive do they have to provide better service if you reward poor service with a tip still?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mom2faith said:


> There are a lot of reasons that you might not get a tip. Keep the karma good by giving them a rating based on what type of passenger they are.


And there are lots of reasons why you get one star. We don't want to hear excuses why you're so cheap; you can _"keep the karma good"_ and tip your driver, or take a bus.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> What incentive do they have to provide better service if you reward poor service with a tip still?


Yes some people may not be tip worthy, but sometimes you can be kind and show a nice gesture of giving a tip. Again I'm talking about $1.00.

Maybe a driver/delivery person is frustrated and has done a great job before your ride but is tired and losing motivation. That $1.00 could change their attitude and be more pleasant to the next one.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I assume that these cheap bastards won't tip and behave accordingly.


----------

